# Poljot movements



## endure (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi there. This is my first post here. I was just wondering whether the non-3133 Poljot movements (like the 2612) are of as high a quality as the 3133? Are they orignally Swiss designs made on Swiss machinery?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Yes they are.

I beleive the 2612 is based on a Venus movement.


----------

